#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Characteristics of matter wave lecture engineering physics 2 pdf download

## Garrulous simmi singh

They represent, the wave associated with  a particle if the constituents are particles and represent the waves  associated with photons if it is an electromagnetic radiation.





  Similar Threads: de-Broglie matter waves in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Quarter wave plate in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Electromagnetic wave as the transverse wave: phase factor in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Normalisation of wave function in engineering physics 1 free lecture notes download Wave function in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------


## shewtaarora

thanks for sharing the matter wave characteristics...

----------


## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Thank you for sharing lecture notes of characteristics of matter wave.

----------

